# Wow



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Farm pond, Lucasville, topwater. Wow


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet thread


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

stak45dx1 said:


> Sweet thread


LMAO .... you made me spit Pepsi out of my nose LOL


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lmao too haha

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a beauty!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont think *anyone* believes it weighs that much.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

sbreech said:


> I dont think *anyone* believes it weighs that much.


If he says it's "Wow", I believe him.
My scale goes two levels past "Wow". ............But "Wow" is pretty darned nice.--Tim


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sure it is.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wow wow wee wee wow


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Fishofluage!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Fishofluage!


LOL Predator style


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm....


----------

